# Lance Armstrong stripped of all 7 Tour de France titles, banned for life



## Geronimo420 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lance Armstrong was stripped of his seven Tour de France titles and banned for life by cycling's governing body Monday following a report from the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency that accused him of leading a massive doping program on his teams.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Oct 22, 2012)

The others guys were not so far behind him so something makes me think he wasn't the only cheater


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 22, 2012)

Not the only cheater but the biggest cheater no doubt..never liked this phony douche and glad he was exposed..most people with a little common sense have known for years this guy was a cheater and a phony asshole....I love that opening like by George Carlin "Let me start off by saying - Fuck Lance Armstrong"


----------



## Wilksey (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't have a dog in this fight, however, as a dude who appreciates discipline, dedication, and ability, this shit just blows my fucking mind.

This motherfucker won one of THE, if not THE, most challenging and competitive events in all of sports....not once, but SEVEN FUCKING TIMES. Seven. Drugs can enhance performance and ability, but they can't REPLACE it, and the fact that that skinny motherfucker won that shit SEVEN times proves beyond a reasonable doubt that the reason Lance Armstrong won the tour seven times is because of Lance Armstrong, NOT some mystery "dope" that NOBODY could detect throughout the seven year run he had on the tour.

This shit is fucking ludicrous, and the fact that it comes YEARS after the dude retired makes it more so.

I didn't give a fuck about cycling before, and I still don't, but this attack on Armstrong has lowered my opinion of cycling to new levels.

Fuck those motherfuckers.


----------



## Geronimo420 (Oct 22, 2012)

If you simply Google "list cyclist found cheating" it's absolutely crazy basically every pro is eventually found cheating


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably the same % of cheats in baseball and track n field...look at all of a sudden the jamacians are the fastest humans on the planet almost overnight ...doping makes a huge impact and turns average to well above average and good to great and very good to amazing..look at barry bonds he hit what 78 homers in the second biggest ballpark in the majors and was walked a a lot that year...if he sees more pitches he could have hit 100 plus that year...and that is an old man juicing ...if he took em in his prime the numbers get more sicker....


----------



## Geronimo420 (Oct 22, 2012)

Lance Armstrong didn't fail any test but they apparently find he managed a way around the test system to avoid failure


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 22, 2012)

Money and corruption are he avoided positive tests...and had blood transfusions always available world wide...and he did fail a couple tests even though went through great lengths to avoid it.


----------



## Total Head (Oct 22, 2012)

Wilksey said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, however, as a dude who appreciates discipline, dedication, and ability, this shit just blows my fucking mind.
> 
> This motherfucker won one of THE, if not THE, most challenging and competitive events in all of sports....not once, but SEVEN FUCKING TIMES. Seven. Drugs can enhance performance and ability, but they can't REPLACE it, and the fact that that skinny motherfucker won that shit SEVEN times proves beyond a reasonable doubt that the reason Lance Armstrong won the tour seven times is because of Lance Armstrong, NOT some mystery "dope" that NOBODY could detect throughout the seven year run he had on the tour.
> 
> ...



i agree with that to an extent, but no one is claiming that lance armstrong isn't one hell of a cyclist. the beef is that he was compared to other amazing cyclists and set records and won awards that are typically attributed solely to hard work and genetics. doping adds a third dimension to the playing field, and the achievement gap between 2 otherwise equal athletes can be enormous if one of them is doping.

however, the frequency with which they discover doping cyclists calls into question the playing field of that sport itself. after a certain percentage of winning cyclists are discovered to be dopers, the argument can be made that the playing field is in fact even. the problem is that eventually we have no yardstick to measure genuine athletic ability as opposed to athletic ability+doping. a great deal of the "sport" of it is the amazing athleticism. that gets diluted when we start expecting regular men to hit targets set by dopers.


----------



## smoke and coke (Oct 22, 2012)

we should have special dope sports where everyone is a doper. you have to be a doper to participate.


----------



## colonuggs (Oct 22, 2012)

but yet he never once came up positive on any of the drug tests...hmmmmm



> In the words of Lance Armstrong:
> _There comes a point in every man's life when he has to say, "Enough is enough." For me, that time is now. I have been dealing with claims that I cheated and had an unfair advantage in winning my seven Tours since 1999.... The toll this has taken on my family, and my work for our foundation and on me, leads me to where I am today __--__ finished with this nonsense_


----------



## Geronimo420 (Oct 22, 2012)

If you strip him of is 2000 tour de France title & give it to the next guy in-line who as yet to be caught cheating the winner would be an Italian who made 10th place


----------



## Total Head (Oct 22, 2012)

Geronimo420 said:


> If you strip him of is 2000 tour de France title & give it to the next guy in-line who as yet to be caught cheating the winner would be an Italian who made 10th place


that makes an even stronger case to disqualify those achievements, does it not? not doping (or using shittier substances) gets you 10th place? that's quite an achievement gap, and there's no way to know whether that italian guy is as good or better than the 9 ahead of him were they not using PEDs. were he competing against "natural" athletes, he might be in the top 3. that's a lot more of a feat than a cyborg vs cyborg type matchup, is it not? we're supposed to be celebrating human feats, not the feats of human frankenthings.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Oct 22, 2012)

If you're not cheating, you're not trying.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 23, 2012)

the all drug olympics
[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/4090[/video]


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 25, 2012)

Geronimo420 said:


> Lance Armstrong didn't fail any test but they apparently find he managed a way around the test system to avoid failure


I've heard it said they had "irrefutable" evidence. I'd like to see it. I've heard he passed over 500 drug tests. Yet, years AFTER he retires, they've got proof? If they can't provide this "proof", expect to see a record breaking libel suit.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Oct 25, 2012)

They should make everybody participating in any sport smoke a fat bongload before starting, that would level the playing field.


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 25, 2012)

Red1966 said:


> I've heard it said they had "irrefutable" evidence. I'd like to see it. I've heard he passed over 500 drug tests. Yet, years AFTER he retires, they've got proof? If they can't provide this "proof", expect to see a record breaking libel suit.





You ust be a Lance apologist I am guessing, they do have proof...he has failed tests..for years he bought off officials and used his money to avoid being outed ...fuck that turd...he is as guilty as Roidger Clemens or O.J. ..you will never see that libel suit filed.


----------



## Red1966 (Oct 26, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> You ust be a Lance apologist I am guessing, they do have proof...he has failed tests..for years he bought off officials and used his money to avoid being outed ...fuck that turd...he is as guilty as Roidger Clemens or O.J. ..you will never see that libel suit filed.


I'm not defending Armstrong. I've heard of him being tested at every event. And passing. Suddenly they say he didn't pass them, AFTER he's retired? If they've got proof, let them show it, not just claim they do.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 26, 2012)

ok, first of all let me say i'm far, far, far from a sports guy.. about as far removed from sports as any heterosexual man could be, lol, but saying that, i think doping shouldn't even be a concern in sports.. let them all use the crap, who cares?
at the end of the day i look at it like this.. what do i care if some grown as man running around on a field throwing a ball, or riding a bicycle as in this case, is juiced up on w/e drug they chose? it's a fucking game, entertainment for nothing else.. not like these are rocket scientist or nobel peace prize winners who were caught cheating, they are grown ass men throwing a ball, riding a bicycle ffs.. who really cares..

i read a piece online written by some big time sports writer that i thought was awesome.. no clue who the man was as like i said, i'm clueless when it comes to sports, outside of motor racing of course..
the guy basically said something to the following effect... " i don't care when a band like the rolling stones use drugs to make their music better, as i'm paying for them to entertain me, so why would i care when an athlete uses drugs to better his sport?? all they're doing is getting paid to entertain me after all.. " of course he said it much better, but i couldn't agree more with his thinking..


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Oct 29, 2012)

i laik dope


----------

